# Airtel broadband 512Kbps connection sharing for 2 pcs



## Aanand (Aug 24, 2009)

I want to share connection between 2 PCs at my home. My connection is Airtel broadband 512 Kbps.

First of all, my question is whether sharing is allowed in the airtel broadband?

Second question is, how to do it using a switch. I have D-Link 10/100 Fast Ethernet Switch.
It worked yesterday and i connected both of my PCs separately logging in. Now only one is getting connected.

Third question is how to share folders between the two? ie., how to make a LAN between the two?

When i try to connect , i one PC it goes untill "verifying username and password". then "Error 721" appears.

The other computer gets connected. some times the opposite happens.

Please help.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 24, 2009)

U can't login frm both the PC's using same ID and Pass.

What router(modem) r u using??

Try changing modem's connection settings to PPPoE and provide username and password thr. It'll automatically b connected to net when u switch on the modem. Means u can access internet frm ny PC's tat r connected to that modem.

U'll also find LAN Functionality thr in ur modem.

Dnt knw all these facilities r available in modems provided by airtel. Othrwise buy a D-Link  ADSL2+ Router. D-Link is the cheapest.


----------



## Aanand (Aug 24, 2009)

I have 
1) beetel 110bxi adsl2+ modem
2) d-link 10/100 fast ethernet switch with 8 ports

I log in using username and password to the internet.

I can connect to the internet when the other system is switched off.

i have connected the router individually on both the systems & it's works fine.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 25, 2009)

Set up a PPPoE connection.. So that the router "dials" and on your PC you get an "always on" connection. The Airtel people will do it for you if you call them up!


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm currently sharing a similar connection (same 512kbps plan from Airtel) with 2 Pcs and a laptop 

Get a router with more ethernet ports and set up Airtel BB with PPPoE. If you are confused, call up Airtel CC and they'll help you out

I'm using TP-LINK TD8840 router with 4 ports currently.


----------



## Aanand (Aug 25, 2009)

When I called the airtel CC, they say that it is not allowed to share between 2 computers.as i am not well versed with setting up PPoE please explain me step by step.


----------



## arijitg (Aug 25, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm currently sharing a similar connection (same 512kbps plan from Airtel) with 2 Pcs and a laptop
> 
> Get a router with more ethernet ports and set up Airtel BB with PPPoE. If you are confused, call up Airtel CC and they'll help you out
> 
> I'm using TP-LINK TD8840 router with 4 ports currently.


 That's cool! Can you use them all together ? It must be effecting the internet speed. I was also wondering, can we setup a WIFI inside our house for all our PCs..
Sorry, have no clue how can I solve your problem Anand. But really interested to know how you solve it..all the best!


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 26, 2009)

^^
yeah, I do use them together 

Browsing speed is still the same (surprisingly..youtube videos dont take long to buffer)

But download speeds are split based on number of connections 

But heck, atleast I dont have to worry about shifting cables from side to side


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2009)

Dont tell them you want to share.. Just tell them the internet is not working.. Say the modem is showing authentication error.. If they try to tell you steps.. Say that you are not tech savy.. They will send an engineer to your house.. Then you tell him to configure PPPoE mode.. Dont tell him about the other computer and hide your switch


----------



## Aanand (Aug 30, 2009)

Can someone help to configure the beetel 110bx1 adsl2+ modem and the D-link DES-1008D to use for sharing internet and files between the computer.


----------

